# Easy Way to get villager pictures? [SOLVED]



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

I need to know an easy way to get villager pictures. I see alot of people get villager pics, yet I never have been able to get one without trading with another user. -.- And, although Tank's moving in and is reserved for a friend, I want to get Tank's pic before I let him move. Any help?


----------



## Laurina (Oct 9, 2013)

Just doing a ton of favors for them.  Befriending them enough so when they move out you'll receive their picture in the mail. Easiest way by far to get all your villager pictures is playing (TT to) April Fools day and going through the process of Blanca's game.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 9, 2013)

Send them a lot of letters

When they ask for a random ocean fish, give them a coelcanth or the rarest you can

The petition favor boosts friendship the most, in my opinion

When they ask for a specific fruit, give them the perfect counterpart, they will still eat it and appreciate it more


----------



## Lassy (Oct 9, 2013)

Personnally, I got Fauna's picture super quickly!

Each time she would ask me for a certain type of fruit, i'll get the perfect one. 
I got her picture a week later afterwards she came to my town! Amazing!
And i've never sent her any letters or whatsoever.
But also, it depends on the type of villager, Snooty villagers are harder to get their picture, while normal one is easier!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 9, 2013)

I have the pics for most of my villagers at this point. Most of the pictures I got as a result of giving a villager something. If they ask for fruit, try to give them a perfect fruit that is NOT native to your village. Just trade some of your native perfect fruits for other people's perfect fruits on the Re-Tail forum. If they ask for a generic ocean or river fish, try to give them something considered rare, like a shark if they ask for ocean fish. 

2 villager pics I got when villagers moved away. They just had a high friendship and sent it to me attached to a letter.

Another villager pic I got as a thanks for a birthday present. You can't just give them anything. Try using this page for suggestions. And make sure to wrap it with wrapping paper.

Writing letters helps, but isn't necessary. I got a picture from Boomer and I've only written him a few letters since he moved in. All writing letters does is increase friendship, but you can also do that by talking to the villager and doing favors for them.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 9, 2013)

I never ever send letters unless I want a villager to wear something specific, and I have a room almost overflowing with pictures! Just perform their tasks for them to the best of your ability.

1. Deliver gifts.
2. Complete petitions.
3. Refurbish furniture.
4. Pick perfect fruit.
5. Find the rarest fish (ocean/river).
6. Find the rarest bugs (stag/butterfly/horned/cicada).

Those are all things that I've done to earn pictures aside from letting villagers move. I'm not sure if house visits will earn you a pic. I've never gotten one for that or hide-and-seek.


----------



## ekdante (Oct 9, 2013)

Same goes for helping villagers with their needs, reply mails, do random acts of kindness. But I get the pictures more from visiting villagers than mails. And I got Sparro's pic twice (sorry, sold another at ReTail. Forgot that I could post an ad here XD).


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 9, 2013)

TT to April Fool's Day..... lol.


----------



## Baboom (Oct 9, 2013)

If your at the top friendship level with a villager (when they come to your house uninvited and wave at you when you call them with megaphone) will they always send you a picture when they move out?


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 9, 2013)

Max M said:


> If your at the top friendship level with a villager (when they come to your house uninvited and wave at you when you call them with megaphone) will they always send you a picture when they move out?



Yes - Marshal, Bluebear, and Maple ALWAYS came to my house to visit. And once they left, they all gave me their photos. :/ Whitney also moved out of my town and she NEVER came to my house - which resulted in not getting her picture.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Just doing a ton of favors for them.  Befriending them enough so when they move out you'll receive their picture in the mail. Easiest way by far to get all your villager pictures is playing (TT to) April Fools day and going through the process of Blanca's game.



Thanks. That April Fools thing worked. Sadly I still don't have Tank's pic because he just moved in, but I'm getting other villager pics, so thanks.


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 10, 2013)

If you TT to April fools day, is there the possibility of losing one of your villagers before you get their pic?(new to ac;nl)


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

TheDuke said:


> If you TT to April fools day, is there the possibility of losing one of your villagers before you get their pic?(new to ac;nl)



Not if you TT backwards (which only counts a day in Villagers' eyes).


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 10, 2013)

ceruleanhail said:


> Not if you TT backwards (which only counts a day in Villagers' eyes).



That helps out a lot thanks!


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 10, 2013)

ceruleanhail said:


> Not if you TT backwards (which only counts a day in Villagers' eyes).



Wait so if you TT to April 1st of 20/12/, your villagers won't be itching to move?


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

yourlilemogirl said:


> Wait so if you TT to April 1st of 20/12/, your villagers won't be itching to move?



Villagers will always have the random notion to move whenever you start a day, but it usually takes them 5 days to be in boxes. TT-ing back (regardless of how far) only counts as ONE day, so if by chance you have a villager who wants to move on the day you decided to TT, you'd at least be able to keep them since there's 4 more days to convince them not to move. TT-ing to 2014 will only be risky if you didn't know that you have a villager who has the notion of moving.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 10, 2013)

yourlilemogirl said:


> Wait so if you TT to April 1st of 20/12/, your villagers won't be itching to move?



No. Even if you just TT day by day back to the present day (Which'll be easier if you TT back to April 1st 2013) and talk to your villagers you'll be fine.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah ok i see, thanks you two


----------

